# Official 2012 BERLIN KLASSIK photography



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

*Official 2012 BERLIN KLASSIK photography*


Photos by Skooter Media


http://berlinklassik.ca/Car_Show/media/


----------

